# Flashplayer7 with KDE and FireFox3



## H-300 (Dec 18, 2008)

Hello:

I have installed FireFox3 and Flashplayer 7 on my FBSD7.1RC1 with KDE machine. Install went fine, however slow since the RPMs were not found on a bunch of the sites. See below how the installation was done (per KDE/FBSD instructions):

cd /usr/ports/www/nspluginwrapper && make install clean
cd /usr/ports/www/linux-flashplugin7 && make install clean

nspluginwrapper -v -a -i

Note that the following statement is not really true (at least not for me):

"This command lets nspluginwrapper search for installed plugins and generate wrapper libraries in ~/.mozilla/plugins. These wrapper libraries will also be visible to and usable by native FreeBSD builds of Firefox, Mozilla and Seamonkey"

I had to add the location path of the browser plugin into KDE's search path so it could find and add the flashplayer in. Now, the flash player shows up as a plug-in in KDE's browser, however I am not able to display any flash web pages still... any other plugins I need to install, like Realplayer?

Also, how do I add the plug in on Firefox3? Do I need to maybe make a sybolic link to the .Mozilla directory? Any info would be appreciated...

Note: the installation was done under root, however I was configuring and runing KDE and FireFox under a regular user account. Also tried running "nspluginwrapper -v -a -i" under the user account, but still Firefox and KDE could not locate the plugin.

Thanks for any info!


----------



## H-300 (Dec 21, 2008)

H-300 said:
			
		

> Hello:
> 
> I have installed FireFox3 and Flashplayer 7 on my FBSD7.1RC1 with KDE machine. Install went fine, however slow since the RPMs were not found on a bunch of the sites. See below how the installation was done (per KDE/FBSD instructions):
> 
> ...



Fellows:

Made some progress with the install, using info found on the internet.

Here is what was done since my last post:

created symbolic links as shown below:

cd /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/flashplayer.xpt 
ln -s /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so

created file: /etc/libmap.conf with the following contents:

[/usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so]
libpthread.so.0         libpthread.so.2
libdl.so.2        pluginwrapper/flash7.so
libz.so.1         libz.so.3
libm.so.6         libm.so.4
libc.so.6         pluginwrapper/flash7.so

copied flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so to
/usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins/

did the following to test the setup:
created a test user account
configured .xinitrc to run kde
Started kde with startx, ran Konqueror and Firefox3 (both worked no problems) however flash plugins did not show up at this time, so quit kde
ran nspluginwrapper -v -a -i as the test user
returned to KDE and at this time the flash player (version 7.0r73) was visible in both FireFox3 and Konqueror...

However, I still could not run the flash test page at the adobe web site nor could I view any movies at either MSN or youtube...

Any other config needs to be done? Comments would be appreciated...


----------



## Kitche (Dec 29, 2008)

You should install flash9 since flash7 has some vulnerabilities in it that won't get fixed


----------



## H-300 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kitche said:
			
		

> You should install flash9 since flash7 has some vulnerabilities in it that won't get fixed



I maybe wrong about this but is not Flash 9 removed from the ports due to numerous bugs...


----------



## H-300 (Dec 29, 2008)

Just go Adobe PDF installed and working fine with both FireFox3 and KDE. 

I cannot get Java ver 1.6 to get recognized by FireFox3. Nppluginwrapper 1.0 does not install the java plugin. It reports the file as incompatible... I can point KDE's browser setup to the Java directory and KDE does play Java contents intermittently... Any ideas?

Adobe and Shockwave Flashplayer 7 are still not working in either KDE or FireFox3. They are installed by nppluginwrapper... Any ideas?

Merry X-mas and Happy New Year to Everyone!


----------



## SaveTheRbtz (Jan 2, 2009)

> * 2008-07-27
> 
> Affects: users of www/firefox3
> 
> ...



What do you have in your /usr/local/lib/firefox3/plugins directory?


----------

